

37Signals on naming your company: don't use an "oogle bazoogle" type name - henning
http://tl.justin.tv/clip/96f2bc84e8a

======
kyro
Another tip I'd like to add is not ending your company name in -'icroSoft.'

~~~
whatusername
Or with random numbers like say "38" at the start.

